# Problem Playing Recording message



## tater2 (Jun 6, 2001)

I am trying to play shows on my iPhone 5 away from home. On most of the shows it will play for 10-15 min then i get a popup saying "Problem playing recording". I dismiss the message then try again to play. it will play for 5 sec then the message again. Rebooted the phone closed the app same thing. i dont think its the recording because I can FF to the end of the show. 

The entire show is there but it will not play. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I haven't played with the download option much. However I use the streaming daily and have not had any major issues. The only issue I see is on occasion the video will have a weird flicker where it looks like a line in the middle of the recording is being removed every other frame. However I've found that simply rebooting the stream via the app fixes it every time.

Dan


----------



## tater2 (Jun 6, 2001)

When I got home I downloaded the shows again. Seems to be working now. Not sure what the problem was. Guess I will have to test each download before I leave the house


----------



## msilano (Jan 20, 2003)

Same problem. 

Tivo premiere. iPhone 5. Tivo stream. In-home viewing via wifi. 

Rebooted everything. Refuses to play two streams that play successfully via TV. Tried on two different devices (iPad and iPhone).

Not quite sure where to go next. Suggestions?

*edit* so there is a blip on the playback - thought it was just my lovely TWC tuning adapter, but if it is sensing an abnormal end-of-file....

Already a new hard drive as the original failed a few months ago...


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

I had some problems with the 30 second skip. If you press it too fast it gets stuck. Then you have to rewind a bit and then start the skips over leaving a little more time between each press of he button.


----------



## dsa1971 (Feb 10, 2008)

msilano said:


> Same problem.
> 
> Tivo premiere. iPhone 5. Tivo stream. In-home viewing via wifi.
> 
> ...


Were you able to resolve your issue? I can't get streaming or download to work on an ipad or iphone.


----------

